# NEW 1/32 scale figure question



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I originally asked this question in the first post on 1:32 figures, then decided that I should start a new post for my situation. 


I have a question on 1:32 scale figures. I have an Aster Grasshopper that I that I have put period dressed people in the two coaches.






















If I remember correctly, these figures were LGB. I know that LGB did not make 1:32 people, but they went really well with the coaches. Now my problem is finding an engineer that would look good running the locomotive. I currently have an out of scale figure there to take up space and attempt to look like an engineer. Problem is, he's too big, and he doesn't have period clothing. I would expect a vest and coat even for the engineer in that day in time, but would just like something that would fit and look appropriate. 












Any suggestions? Any and all help would be much appreciated.

Here is what the whole train looks like today.













Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I got annoyed with the cost of figures and the fact that they were all 9 ft giants in 1:29, so I learned to make them myself. A great sub-hobby. Even a dyslexic, artistically challenged brat like me can make them.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Try Regner in germany. They just released two figures for their live Steam SAXONIA 
http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/aktuell/23093_figuren_saxonia.php 

Preiser had a set of 1 : 32 figures for the Maerklin ADLER train. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

preiser makes 1/32 figures that you need to paint that are not to bad ......


part number is 63032


walthers has them in stock most of the time 



here is a link to a picture of them 


https://www.fleischmann.com/products/Preiser/63032.aspx


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

HI, 

Those Preiser figures you mention wear costumes from approx 1900. For the Aster Grasshpper you need costmes from approx 1835. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz,
My German is not good to start with, but I'm having more trouble getting a good price in $. Can anyone help. Looks like these might be pretty expensive, but I like the look!
Preis:48,00€


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

An Euro is worth a buck forty today, so about $67. 
Here's that set in the US for $54 - http://www.reynaulds.com/products/Preiser/63032.aspx











about $4/figure so no too bad but get the magnifiers out for painting! 

-Brian 

cheaper here - http://www.hobbylinc.com/~hobbylinc/htm/psr/psr63032.htm


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are cool!


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, but most are seated figures, and the two that are standing aren't what I'm looking for. I couldn't paint them either......... even if my life depended on it. Just don't have that steady of a hand. Please keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Here are the Preiser Figures originally made for the Maerklin ADLER : http://www.preiser-figuren.de/detai...uren_um_1835__handbemalt_-_Preiser_63031.html 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice figures, thanks for the links  I run 1:20 but inside an AMS passenger car who would know, and people are all different sizes in the real world anyway.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Take a look at Rob Bennet figures, on the 7/8ths scale page i'm linking you to here. He does very interesting figures, and I believe they are for live steam scale too. He will make you custom figures also and does ship to u.s. here's the link http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php?action=classifieds;cat=19 The Regal


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link, but I get an error: Only registered members are allowed to access this section.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Go ahead and register just want you to put in your ficticious name, and your email I believe. Nothing that would be threatening or Google Rob Bennet's name he is the man who makes the figures. I am going to order a few from him sometime in the future. Also there is a hawaiian guy here on the forums named "Rakpulo" or something like that he advertises figures on here MLS too I have ordered from him too, if you get unpainted they are not so bad in price. I received 3 from him and my wife painted em up!!!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's Rob's website it's called "Busybodies" Hope this helps the Regal 

http://www.robbennett.org/


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I think, this thread is about 1 : 32 scale figures. Comparted to 1 : 20 they are very small. I doubt, that Rob Bennet makes any. 

I like his character figures in 16 mm Scale (1 : 19) and 7 / 8th ( 1 : 13) 



















I know, people come in diferent seizes. But for my models I need them in a defined scale.

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

